# Arthroscopy of elbow



## LIVE2CODE (Dec 28, 2017)

I've received bundling edit for Loose Body removal and synovectomy of the Elbow. should I use modifier 59


----------



## sequester25@gmail.com (Dec 28, 2017)

I'm not showing any NCCI edits for bundling with just those two CPT's (29834 & 29835) and modifier -59 is not needed. Is this a denial from one of your payers? If so, are you contracted with this payer? Might need to get there policy regarding billing these two codes together.


----------



## Orthocoderpgu (Dec 28, 2017)

*AAOS allows both codes as well*

Since these codes don't hit an NCCI edit and AAOS allows both, your probably looking at a contract issue with the insurance which the previous coder mentioned.


----------



## LIVE2CODE (Dec 29, 2017)

Orthocoderpgu said:


> Since these codes don't hit an NCCI edit and AAOS allows both, your probably looking at a contract issue with the insurance which the previous coder mentioned.



I did not show any NCCI Edits as well, that's why I billed the codes, but the claim is hitting a scrub edit. Code billed are 24359 29835, 29834. I am thinking that CPT 29835 will deny and maybe included in 24359. Any other suggestions??


----------



## MI_CODER (Dec 29, 2017)

I use a coding software (3M) and this is the information that it gives me:



> Procedures INCLUDED in the global service package for CPT code '29834 - Arthroscopy, elbow, surgical; with removal of loose/foreign body' are:
> -Articular shaving/debridement/limited synovectomy incidental to procedure
> -Small skin incision to assist removal
> -Diagnostic elbow arthroscopy
> ...



Would it be possible for you to post the op note just so we can see exactly what was done?


----------



## sequester25@gmail.com (Dec 29, 2017)

This seems strange that you would get a scrub edit for bundling. Have you re-checked all your diagnosis codes? Modifiers are correct? It's usually something small, but maybe re-entering the codes will help.


----------

